# Games you wish you could play for the first time again?



## autiebug (May 8, 2014)

What's that one game you wish you could go back and replay for the first time and experience everything all over again? Besides Animal Crossing of course. 

For me, it would be the Mass Effect trilogy. I remember playing through them for the first time and being so immersed in the plot and universe. And in Mass Effect 2, the characters! I loved meeting them all and doing the loyalty missions. There's still DLC I could buy, so I guess I could replay them again and have some new experiences, but it wouldn't be the same. :c 

Also, Skyrim. No matter how many dragonborns I make it's just not the same man. So, what about you?


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2014)

Garry's Mod. The reason I say that, is because when I first played it, I was playing it on a really slow system, and playing around with it was a very slow, and often frustrating process. So, if I had the chance to go back and play it again, for the first time, I'd do it on something better. Despite the fact I've still got it now, it's barely playable with the operating system I use.


----------



## Reindeer (May 8, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 2 or 3.

I've played both of those so many times, but the first time playing them was the best. MGS2 had a really well-written story, one that challenged the player's intellect while at the same time trying to confuse them as much as possible. And MGS3 had a really big emotional impact on me.

If there were ever any games I wish I could have a fresh experience with again, it's those two.


----------



## Hot (May 8, 2014)

Zelda: Twilight Princess

It's one of my favorite games of the franchise. Though spent my whole time playing either on my father's completed save, or on my save in which I was still in the starting town with no progression, it still felt fun. Now when I replay it, the nostalgia is still there, but there's nothing new.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 8, 2014)

Batman: Arkham Asylum and Batman: Arkham City. I loved both of the games, getting the gadgets, meeting the characters... OMG.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2014)

The World Ends With You

Most memorable DS game for me, but I've beaten it times over and I can't just get the story, music, and characters out of my head. I look forward to the day when the sequel or whatever they were teasing comes out.


----------



## Sataric (May 8, 2014)

For me, it would have to be the games with the most impressive storylines - Mass Effect, Dragon Age, The Last of Us, Deus Ex, and titles like that. Probably also Dark Souls, which had a very unique feel to it, and a very intense learning curve. Amnesia: The Dark Descent was also really awesome the first time I played through it, although there is still custom player-made stories for the game released even today, years after the games release - Some of which are really good. Oh, and maybe Secret of Mana for the SNES. Amazing game despite being so old now.


----------



## Trundle (May 8, 2014)

Hmm... I'd say Minecraft. Such a unique and fun feeling that you can't get back.


----------



## Aizu (May 8, 2014)

Atelier Iris Eternal Mana, one of the best games Ive played, ever. I wish I could play it again....


----------



## BananaMan (May 8, 2014)

The Dead Space games. I still love playing through them but nothing beats playing them for the first time and not having any idea what lies ahead. Especially one particular level in 2.


----------



## Chromie (May 8, 2014)

Witcher 2
Fallout 1 & 2
Baldur's Gate series
Pokemon Yellow
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker
Chrono Trigger
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

All the games I mentioned I devoured. Witcher 2 and Fallout especially left me so amazed that I couldn't enjoy other games for awhile.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 8, 2014)

Phoenix Wright, all of the Zelda games, Planescape: Torment, and the Zero Escape series. I would give almost anything to play through those for the first time again.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 8, 2014)

autiebug said:


> What's that one game you wish you could go back and replay for the first time and experience everything all over again? Besides Animal Crossing of course.
> 
> For me, it would be the Mass Effect trilogy. I remember playing through them for the first time and being so immersed in the plot and universe. And in Mass Effect 2, the characters! I loved meeting them all and doing the loyalty missions. There's still DLC I could buy, so I guess I could replay them again and have some new experiences, but it wouldn't be the same. :c
> 
> Also, Skyrim. No matter how many dragonborns I make it's just not the same man. So, what about you?



YOU TOOK THE WORDS FROM MY MOUTH! LOL

But seriously, the very first time playing all three games... I can't explain it. It's a feel I'll never feel again playing any other game. The characters, the places, the friendships lost, regained, shattered... It literally feels like you are IN the world, the characters are real and the places you see are so vividly real... I have never played another game like that.

Another game I'd love to replay is Mirror's Edge. The hidden message of freedom is something I'll never forget.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

Hm, Spyro: Year of the Dragon. Need to get a PS1 or 2 since I have the disc already xD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Games from the Pokemon Series. It was really fun back then when you do not know what to do and then you tend to get lost all the time. Also not knowing what Pokemon evolve to is really fun, you just train them and then they evolve then you say,"Looks cool" or "It sucks."

Also the Professor Layton Series. It's really fun when you have no direction and you just solve every single puzzle that comes your way. It's really fun when you don't know the story and are very determined to finish each and every puzzle to go through the story.


----------



## Nymeri (May 9, 2014)

Dragon Quest VIII, Final Fantasy X, and the Zelda games. I really, really miss DQVIII. Haven't played it in like forever since the disc is broken. A HD-release for the PS3 would be nice :> or even a ps2 classics release. I don't care, I just want to play it again.


----------



## milktea (May 9, 2014)

bioshock infinite.


that messed me up and had me crying for days.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2014)

Pokemon Platinum, I had never played a Pokemon game because my parents disliked systems but when I was at my friends house he let me play. That feeling of a rush of fun and when I was just aimlessly going around I ran into my first Pokemon, a shiny rotom! It was just a rush of happiness when I asked him if it was rare


----------



## PurinPudding (May 9, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto V, the first Kingdom Hearts game, The Sims Bustin' Out and the The Walking Dead games (Telltale, obviously). All for very, very different reasons.


----------



## Nerd House (May 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> Hm, Spyro: Year of the Dragon. Need to get a PS1 or 2 since I have the disc already xD



All 3 Spyro titles were on sale on the PSN for $0.99 a few week ago, along with 30+ other classic titles!


Also, I wish I still had my copy of this and had no memory of playing it.


----------



## OmegaRid (May 10, 2014)

Batman: Arkham Asylum, Donkey Kong Country 2 and Metroid Prime... Respectively my 3rd, 2nd and 1st in my top 5 games of all time. The sense of discovery and empowerment... Something I never found in other games... Cough... Zelda... Cough...


----------



## lem (May 10, 2014)

GopherManSupreme said:


> Hmm... I'd say Minecraft. Such a unique and fun feeling that you can't get back.



I have to second this.

My first few days playing Minecraft were wonderful.


----------



## Melyora (May 12, 2014)

FF IX. 

My younger brother used to have an old PS1 when we were younger, a handmedown from a cousin, with FFIX with it. But we didn't have a save card (or we did and it corrupted, I don't remember anymore), so we only got to the Evil Forest and Ice Cavern part before we had to shut down from our parents and start all over again the next time we played. 

Ah well, we were so young and our understanding of the game was limited to walk around, enemies and 'attack' 'attack' and 'attack'. But I always enjoyed it, especially watching Vivi, and I remember being engrossed by the music.

Just for the sake of it, I should play that game once XD


----------



## Mayormidnight (May 12, 2014)

The original Animal Crossing. I'd love to spend hours working on Nook's Tutorial again and being so entranced by a virtual world and not have any dislike towards any animal. Also Pokemon, for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## libby2999 (May 12, 2014)

I'd have to say pokemon. I played the original (sadly I have no idea were the game is now) and learning everything from having no knowledge was amazing! I can play the new games but I know how it works, I know what I'm going to find. It's also how i learned how to read. First adventure I had no idea what people were saying, I was too young so what happened was a surprise. 

Or super Mario bros!! Not knowing what every level was about and how to beat it kept me playing. Now, I have nearly every level memorized. I know were there is a hidden platform, were the secrets are, what will come out of the box, ect. 

Mostly old games, were it was more unpredictable. Or maybe I just became too smart and can guess a games story direction.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 12, 2014)

Mayormidnight said:


> The original Animal Crossing. I'd love to spend hours working on Nook's Tutorial again and being so entranced by a virtual world and not have any dislike towards any animal. Also Pokemon, for nostalgia reasons.



Awww same here, the nostalgia kills me... I wish that I could not only play for the first time again, but also as a kid. It felt less like a video game and more like a real animal village, as weird as it sounds, but that's just the power of childhood imagination I guess...

/nostalgia


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 12, 2014)

Minecraft, Animal Crossing GC in specific, maybe WW. I know it said besides Animal Crossing but still. Best time of my life right there, my cousin and my brother played with me all the time. I remember my cousin coming up in the evening and we would play animal crossing on the gamecube around 5-8ish and catch all the cool summer bugs and fish, take turns, trying to renovate our houses, pay them off, etc. Was so awesome! Then WW came around, played it with my cousin, we talked about it quite a lot but didn't play as much as before. My other cousin also played WW a lot with me when I went down where he lived in Virginia. We played hours on end as we cleaned up his town some punk he knew irl trashed with cheats, and looked for tarantulas and scorpions, both of us were very freaked out by them but the suspense was what made it the best


----------



## debinoresu (May 12, 2014)

okami amazing experience 10/10


----------



## BananaMan (May 12, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> okami amazing experience 10/10



I've actually been thinking of replaying this recently. I put it off for years because I just didn't think I'd be able to get into it but then I caved and bought off the Playstation Store last year and I absolutely loved it. One of the finest gaming experiences I've had the pleasure of.


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2014)

Pokemon Ruby- most memorable game had fun decorate hide out and the contest (Oh wait hoenn remake yay~)
Twewy- The music is good the story I love it much I can relate some and think if I should change my anti-social crappy attitude and here I am I have rl friend and trust some people *cough personal*
Ocarina of Time- Love the gameplay so much, I want to play Majora's Mask.


----------



## blackroserandom (May 14, 2014)

Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Dragon's Dogma, sooo many games. I just want a brain wipe, MIB-style.


----------



## JDC1043 (May 14, 2014)

Definitely Pokemon and the Professor Layton games. I had so much fun going through those the first time and it isn't the same doing it again when you know what to do.


----------



## Caius (May 14, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2 or 3.
> 
> I've played both of those so many times, but the first time playing them was the best. MGS2 had a really well-written story, one that challenged the player's intellect while at the same time trying to confuse them as much as possible. And MGS3 had a really big emotional impact on me.
> 
> If there were ever any games I wish I could have a fresh experience with again, it's those two.



This this this this this.

They're both so powerful to experience for the first time. Even sitting there, and replaying them over again after having not played them for years it gets to you.


----------



## Claris (May 14, 2014)

999, once you know the full story, even if you forget details, it will never be as interesting as the first time you played it.
I guess that's the same for every story with big plot twists though.


----------



## scarfboyxiv (May 16, 2014)

Super Paper Mario for sure. It's an all time favorite game of mine and I had such a blast with it. I love everything about it and I wish I could experience it all fresh for the first time again. Oh to relive the plot twist and fall in love with my favorite villain AGAIN. _Dimentioooooooo_~ X3

Er... I mean... yeah.


----------



## nammie (May 16, 2014)

Layton, Phoenix Wright, 999... and basically all puzzle/mystery games haha
also pokemon!!! I was so excited the first time I played that game as a kid


----------



## N64dude (May 16, 2014)

I would like to play Super Mario 64 again. The music was awesome and i liked playing through the levels. Brings back memories


----------



## Darumy (May 17, 2014)

The Company of Myself is one that comes to mind haha!

It's a really short flash game but I didn't have the heart to play it again.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 17, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Super Mario Galaxy (1st one, never really liked the second one as much...)


----------



## Jakerz (May 17, 2014)

Lets see

Pokemon Leafgreen~ I was young and didn't want to train up after I got to the elite four so I continuosly restarted but I do wish I would have beat it because I have never experienced that post game.

Pokemon Emerald~ Also pretty young and kept giving up once I got to Liza and Tate since I thought they were too hard I am actually currently playing that one now and have to train up since I am at Liza and Tate kind of a funny coincedience but after I get past them it will be the farthest I have gotten but it would have been more fun to beat it my first time around

and then

Rune Factory 4~ Out of nowhere I got this game and it was super fun and I was like addicted to it and it was during my visit to Virginia and I even got my little brother to get it the only problem is once you beat the main story and get married and have a kid it gets pretty boring but just playing through the game as a first timer again would be fun


----------



## Yui Z (May 17, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda Phantom hourglass/Spirit Tracks ~ I was drawn into both of these games when I first played them. It was fun discovering I could throw chickens into the ocean too. 
Also Lux Pain, as I loved the storyline/plot to it.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot...♥
all of his games
Sly Raccoon too...♥


----------



## Gandalf (May 18, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite - just for them feels.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

Definitely Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. Fallout: New Vegas too.


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> Rune Factory 4~ Out of nowhere I got this game and it was super fun and I was like addicted to it and it was during my visit to Virginia and I even got my little brother to get it the only problem is once you beat the main story and get married and have a kid it gets pretty boring but just playing through the game as a first timer again would be fun



Did you even beat the Arc 3? :U


----------



## Aran (May 21, 2014)

Mass Effect seconded; the trilogy was one of my first western RPGs so I wasn't prepared for how attached I got to the writing and dialogue (and the choices, oh the choices). Probably Mass Effect 3 more than the others (yes, ending and all) because I went on a completely blind run at first, and by the time I started ME3 I had made some... not-so-optimal choices in the previous games (couldn't convince the quarians of Tali's innocence, for one). I lost a lot of my favorite characters in ME3 because of it.

999 and its sequel Virtue's Last Reward were also wonderful first-time runs. Skyrim too, maybe?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 21, 2014)

I'm going to have to say Limbo. I basically played through that game in one sitting (took me the better part of a day thanks to all the deaths), and I just loved every moment of it. The atmosphere of that game was fantastic, and the art style was just so beautiful. I still love playing through it now, but there's just so many wonderful things that you can only truly experience in your first playthrough. 

Besides that, I'd have to say the Portal games.


----------



## WonderK (May 21, 2014)

Pokemon hand held series. That sense of adventure and going into the unkown... Ahh... It's a feeling that can never be re-done again.


----------



## Oblivion9312 (May 24, 2014)

There are a lot of them!

I would love the chance to play through The Last of Us for the first time, again. I got so deeply involved with the story and the characters. It was a true joy to play through. A somewhat stressful joy, as clickers freaked me out and I disliked watching the characters I'd grown attached to get mauled every time I messed up, but a joy nonetheless. 

Pok?mon sapphire is another one. I'm thrilled to say that I actually do get to play this one again for the first time, sort of. Before Sapphire I was pretty young, and I'm not sure I appreciated Gen 1 and 2 like I could have (although I fired up my pokemon blue the other day and was pleasantly surprised to see my team was actually fairly balanced and high-leveled). Every gen afterward I've known quite a bit about the game before getting to play, and I usually even had a team pre-planned. My first play through Sapphire I went in only knowing the base forms of the starters. I actually got to explore the whole region of Hoenn, and I just made up my team of pokemon I liked as I went, rather than searching out those that I didn't particularly care for but had better competitive potential. 

Tales of Symphonia is another one. Like the Last of Us, I became deeply involved in the characters and story. The game was HUGE to me (2 discs at the time), and it felt like I could just play and enjoy the story forever. That's kind of true, since I still really enjoy the story, but I was totally captivated that first play through.

Those are the top 3, but I could probably go on forever.


----------



## juneau (May 24, 2014)

Crisis Core, and the Last of Us, for their stories. I've tried replaying them, but it's just not the same already knowing how it goes.


----------



## Aradai (May 25, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Bioshock Infinite - just for them feels.



Same here. I want to go through so many parts just to relive my emotions again.


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Mario 64, Rayman 2, Fallout 3, Animal Crossing in general, Pokemon Red, the list goes on. It's hard to get that "aaahhhhHHHHHH!!!" feeling you get from never having experienced anything like them before.


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

Most of the Harvest Moon series, because I was thrilled to death my first play through of all of them, and now when I play them I'm kinda
"...Eh."


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Ah I forgot Harvest Moon. I agree with that, although I still can have fun with my first HM game, Harvest Moon GB. I also am enjoying A New Beginning for 3DS, but it's the first since GameCube era that I've enjoyed one like the 3DS one


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 26, 2014)

Mother 3.


----------



## Micah (May 26, 2014)

If I could play one game for the first time again it would be the Mass Effect Trilogy. The twists, the story, the characters, the romance...everything was magical.

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is the only other game that's captured the feels the way Mass Effect did. I would choose one of those games again without a doubt.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 26, 2014)

Four words:

Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

Amnesia The Dark Descent, it's so overplayed by everyone on Youtube now, and even though it's still got a wonderful atmosphere, it's difficult to get as involved with it, you know everything that's coming now. Same with Outlast, even though it recently came out with a good DLC. You can never get that rush of fear back. I also wish I could play Arkham City, Deus Ex Human Revolution, and The Stanley Parable for the first time again, they were so enjoyable.


----------



## Jennwa (May 29, 2014)

Dark Souls. 

I've played that game so many times I pretty much know what is in every chest and around every corner, but nothing will ever compare to my first playthrough. I miss that feeling of not knowing what lies ahead and having to overcome difficult bosses/areas. I miss experiencing the beautiful atmosphere of the game for the first time and getting invaded as a helpless noob. Even Dark Souls 2 didn't give me anything close to the same feeling.


----------



## Miggi (May 29, 2014)

I have to go with Animal Crossing New Leaf. I really used to love it after the release, there was so much to discover and so on, but now - not even a year after release - it's just getting boring. And no, I haven't played it all year long without any breaks. To be honest, I haven't played it daily since.. August? Hell.


----------



## Nerd House (May 30, 2014)

Chrono Trigger!



Spoiler


----------



## Mayor N (May 31, 2014)

Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak! xD It's so cute!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mayor N said:


> Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak! xD It's so cute!



HAMTARO HAD VIDEO GAMES??? *dies*


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2014)

I would love to play Goldeneye 64 again. That was really jawdropping back in the days. Nowadays its the attack of the pixels probably, but hey....I`m old.


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I would love to play Goldeneye 64 again. That was really jawdropping back in the days. Nowadays its the attack of the pixels probably, but hey....I`m old.



SO TRU

but not about the old part


----------



## n64king (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm gonna have to come back and say Grand Theft Auto III. Everyone's all EWWW BLECCK *vomit noise* but it was once quite a new gem that influenced a generation did it not?


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

I want to be able to play The Walking Dead: Season 1 again because that game was the one that really got me into non-AC games and it was such a moving game. It was the first video game (followed by The Last of Us) to ever make me Actually Weep over a character death. And if you've played it, you know which character death I'm talking about.


----------



## Katastique (Jun 3, 2014)

Klonoa: Door to Phantomile, I think it's the first game I properly fell head over heels in love with when I was a kid, I remember literally crying at the ending. 
That and Pokemon (Yellow in particular because of the cute little following Pikachu), playing that franchise for the first time was magical <3333


----------



## Player1won (Jun 3, 2014)

Pokemon Red and Rhythm Heaven Fever. I sort of spoiled RHF by accident, so I wish I could play it for the first time again without already knowing some of the songs, especially remix 10.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 4, 2014)

Just remembered the Harry Potter PT games on the the GBC and PC. I still play them from time to time. So much awesome.


Spoiler: nostalgia too strong


















All those spells and hidden rooms :')


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 10, 2014)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica Portable.. I had soo much fun playing it one summer. Sometimes I just play it again to remember how great it was. Too bad I finished almost everything in it, so it's not the same anymore.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh Wind Waker for Gamecube, I had this when it first came out and was having a blast; however someone eventually stole my video games and I may have to just get the WiiU version at some point. Anyways I at least am really enjoying playing Zelda OoT again on my 3DS. I have the original N64 game, but my controller is glitched xD


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2014)

Pokemon Sapphire and Pearl. Those were the best Pokemon games in my opinion. I remember really really enjoying them. I wish I could replay them for the first time again. White and X haven't given me that same joyful feeling :C


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

phantasy star online


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

Hmm, now that I think about it... I wish I could play my sapphire version over again. It was the first pokemon game that gave me a real sense of adventure.


----------



## Draco (Jul 12, 2014)

i would Say Golden Sun for Game Boy Advance was awesome story and fun gameplay and on that note Tactics Orge Advance also.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

Trauma Center and Trauma Team. I'd want to relive that excitement of playing such awesome games and seeing how awesome they are in the first few minutes of playing.


----------



## Audience (Jul 13, 2014)

The Ace Attorney games, and Sweet Fuse!
The excitement of not knowing what comes next and uncovering the mystery is the best part, though I still enjoy replaying both despite knowing everything~
Also high five to the one who mentioned Klonoa!


----------



## Flop (Jul 13, 2014)

The Last of Us. ;-;


----------



## Pirate (Jul 13, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 13, 2014)

Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, and Skyward Sword. Zelda games are always the most fun the first time playing them for me. Also Super Mario Sunshine because it's my favorite game and I just love it so much and I still remember how exciting it was the first time.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 13, 2014)

MOTHER 3
i wanna cry as much as i did the first time i played it.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 14, 2014)

pokemon


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 14, 2014)

Ocarina of Time and the Silent Hill games.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Gosh, there's so many. Nier would definitely be at the top of my list though. I don't think I've ever been destroyed by a game.

I take that back, add Drakengard 2 to that. Same series, worse feelings. I miss when it destroyed me because it was a huge shock.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 14, 2014)

League of legends.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2014)

Final Fantasy X. ♡ It never ceases to amaze me, but it'd be nice to look at it through fresh eyes. I first played it back in 2002, and I was around ten years old then, so I can't really recall my first impression of it. 

Also Final Fantasy XIII. Looking back on it, I can admit it's not the best in the franchise, but I still love it. I got into that console generation pretty late (2012) and the beauty of the game—especially Grand Pulse—completely blew me away. It was the first game in a long time to make a big impression on me.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Tina said:


> Final Fantasy X. ♡ It never ceases to amaze me, but it'd be nice to look at it through fresh eyes. I first played it back in 2002, and I was around ten years old then, so I can't really recall my first impression of it.
> 
> Also Final Fantasy XIII. Looking back on it, I can admit it's not the best in the franchise, but I still love it. I got into that console generation pretty late (2012) and the beauty of the game—especially Grand Pulse—completely blew me away. It was the first game in a long time to make a big impression on me.



Have you played XIII-2 by any chance? It's actually rather excellent.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 18, 2014)

Katawa Shoujo
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
Any Monster Hunter game
Any Pokemon game
No More Heroes 1 & 2
Killing Floor
Battleblock Theater
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Saints Row 2 thru 4
Lego Marvel Super Heroes
The entire Team Fortress 2 experience; from the Goldrush Update up to now and anything in-between
Dota 2
Any Super Smash Bros. game where I shut myself off to anything so that I don't ruin that surprise moment when I unlock characters like Pac-Man.
The Ace Attorney series

I have so much games to list. Honestly, if I could change one thing about myself, it's the fact that I can't stop myself from looking at what happens next on a video game at Wikipedia.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2014)

-Zelda series
-Paper Mario series
-Persona series
-The World Ends With You
-Ace Attorney series


----------



## Keitara (Jul 18, 2014)

Pok?mon Black&White, Assassins Creed II aand Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

Pokemon. Best experience I ever had with a game. 
Man, I just kinda wish we could go back to the Pokemon craze. I was the coolest kid on the block for figuring out how to beat everything. Lt. Surge was my specialty. *happy sigh*
I don't remember that any more, but I had the magic touch when I was little. Good times. *shoom*


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 18, 2014)

Fallout, all of them. I'd also like to play pokemon yellow for the first time again, on my old gameboy <3


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2014)

Uff, I'd love to experiance most RPGs again! Mainly Bioware ones... They really sucked you into their world and were so beautiful! Like Baldur's Gate 2, Neverwinter Nights or of course Dragon Age and Mass Effect. The whole Mass Effect series was so awesome, there was action, drama, fun - the whole package! Really envious of peiple who yet get to experience those.

Really wish there was this Men in Black Device, the Neuralizer!


----------



## Static_Luver (Jul 21, 2014)

Probably Kingdom Hearts


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> The World Ends With You
> 
> Most memorable DS game for me, but I've beaten it times over and I can't just get the story, music, and characters out of my head. I look forward to the day when the sequel or whatever they were teasing comes out.



I'm right there with ya brother. Those teasers and little tidbits Square Enix keep pulling are unbearable...

When I beat TWEWY for the first time, I was happier than I've been in a long time, lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 24, 2014)

Probably either _The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_ or _Spyro: A Hero's Tail_. Both games had a significant standpoint in my childhood, so the opportunity to replay them without any knowledge of what was to come would be magnificent.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, I'd love to do the same with _Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story_.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 24, 2014)

Super Paper Mario. I think I played through it three times as a kid.


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

Skyrim. I wish I could replay it but its just not the same. I need ESO to come out. /:


----------



## tjade (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmmm I'd say it's a 3 way tie between Paper Mario, Pokemon Crystal, and Zelda: Ocarina of time.


----------



## Redacted (Jul 25, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2. The sense of wonder and imagination in those games is simply unparalleled. I wish there were more 3D platformers these days.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

The Kingdom Hearts series.
Lots of FF games.
Star Ocean 4.
And probably a lot more that I can't really think of at this time.


----------



## Vile (Jul 28, 2014)

Final Fantasy XI.

I hate the game so much now, but I will never ever forget how magnificent and mysterious it all was in the beginning.


----------



## Zane (Jul 28, 2014)

Tales of Symphonia, Tales of the Abyss, Wind Waker, FF:CC, Goemon's Great Adventure, pretty much every Pokemon game but Sapphire version in particular. Basically any game I played as a child that left a strong impression on me.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Tales of Xillia and Tales of Symphonia for sure!
I guess other games would include Final Fantasy VI and Samurai Warriors Chronicles eheh


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 28, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2. The sense of wonder and imagination in those games are simply unparalleled. I wish there were more 3D platformers these days.



This.

And kingdoms quest IV, but that's an OLD pc game, so not sure if it counts.

And possibly Mario 64.


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wind Waker, Donkey Kong Country, most Spyro games, and Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

all the Zelda series, Grandia II, Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross

All super awesome games


----------



## tylerlasagna (Jul 30, 2014)

I would have to say Wind Waker for sure. The first time playing that in 2004-ish on my Gamecube was a magical experience. It gave me a sense of adventure like no other game. To this day I have never felt as much excitement and love inside of one game, such as Wind Waker. I just want to re-experience the feeling again!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd love to play the first Animal Crossing game again. That game was magical. I spent twelve hours on that game the very first day I played it. A friend brought it on an overnight stay, he went to bed early and I stayed up from 7 to 7. I ended up upgrading all the way to Nook's final expansion that night and I almost upgraded my house the entire way.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2014)

Persona 3:FES. Just the game is awesome the story the gameplay. Awesome  also R.I.P Minato Arisato.


----------



## RisingStar (Jul 30, 2014)

Ocarina of Time. I honestly wish I could play through it blind again, and experience my reactions to everything again, 'cause there's sooo much that happens in the game. Too bad I really don't remember anything about my first playthrough except not playing anymore when I reached the Water Temple.. xD


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

Eternal Darkness too! First time playing through that game was EPIC. now you kinda know whats going on and its not as surprising as the first time.


----------



## puppy (Jul 30, 2014)

kingdom hearts DDD SIGH


----------



## heavencaller (Jul 30, 2014)

If I only get one then the answer is probably OOT/WW/ or MM. Id also really like to play mass effect blind again


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Wind Waker. It's one of the only games I can continue to play and never get tired of, but I'd love to go back and be able to play it for the first time again. The fact that you could sail made me so excited as a kid my first time through.


----------



## easpa (Jul 31, 2014)

Any of the Ace Attorney games, really.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

lol i had ace attorney in mind because i know the story now so its hard to repeat


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't mind replaying Ace Attorney. I don't think knowing the story really ruins the game. It's nice going through the second and third cases which I tend to forget. This is coming from an Ace Attorney nut mind you. I'd love to able to forget the Zero Escape series, especially 999 and replay them. Those are games that once you know the plot and especially the revelation of the mystery it's truly hard to enjoy multiple playthroughs.


----------



## Matthew (Aug 1, 2014)

Minecraft or Zelda a Link Between Worlds. Fun fact, I had never beat a zelda game until a link between worlds. (Its sad, I know)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

Probably Resident Evil remake for Gamecube...was quite an experience the first time! Always being on edge and such...scary as hell!


----------



## peachcake (Aug 19, 2014)

For me, it was definitely Super Smash Bros. Melee.
I can't describe how AMAZING that game was; and all the memories I made playing it;
like that one time I "accidentally" unlocked Marth...Good Times..
^w^


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 19, 2014)

Animal Crossing and Pokemon >w< Idk there's something about these games that I wish I could go back to. I was so excited about all the pokemon when I started and now I can't even make it past a couple hours of a pokemon game.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 19, 2014)

Crash Nitro Kart <3


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 19, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. I kinda wish that I could go back to when I didn't know all the exploits and discovered what supposedly made a pretty town. It used to be a lot more relaxing.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 19, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf. I kinda wish that I could go back to when I didn't know all the exploits and *discovered what supposedly made a pretty town*. It used to be a lot more relaxing.



Yeah also this ^ I managed to not get sucked in by the popular ideas of what a successful town is in the end but when I was first starting out on the forum I was like ;A; omg my town is unacceptable and it kinda ruined the game for me for a bit


----------

